# nic_config_tivo breaks networking



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi all,

I've been trying to change the network settings on my turbonetted tivo. I ran /sbin/nic_config_tivo and chose the options to change from "network" to "dialup".

After re-booting, I tried a test-call and tivo was indeed using the modem rather than the network.

However, when I tried to telnet to the tivo or access tivoweb, I got nothing (except for eventual time-outs). I fixed this by taking out the drive and running nic_install with the installation disc. However, after replacing the drive and running nic_config_tivo again, I got exactly the same problem - no networking.

Has anyone else seen this behaviour? Am i missing something obvious? Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

PPJ


Edit: corrected post - executable on tivo is "nic_config_tivo", not "nic_install_tivo" as originally posted.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

It does not do it for me???. I do notice the gateway changed when running the config, but I can still telnet in to change to dialup, the only thing I notice whilst it is on dial up is the dailymail fails to send mail.


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> It does not do it for me???. I do notice the gateway changed when running the config, but I can still telnet in to change to dialup, the only thing I notice whilst it is on dial up is the dailymail fails to send mail.


I've tried this several times now and every time I have to take the hard-drive out to get the networking again. Then, it will only work if I specify network for daily calls (not dialup). With my tivo, it seems there is no way you can have dial up calls *with* working networking.

I wonder if I'm missing something really obvious here. Would you mind telling me exactly what you did to get your working?

Could it be something that's already in rc.net? I'll get the contents and post them.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

_bash-2.02# nic_config_tivo

TiVo TurboNet/AirNet on Tivo Configure - 20020804

Copyright 2002 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.

Detecting TiVo hard drive...

Detecting TiVo partitions...
Active kernel partition = /dev/hda6.
Inactive kernel partition = /dev/hda3.
Active root partition = /dev/hda7.
Inactive root partition = /dev/hda4.
Var partition = /dev/hda9._

Are you using the latest version???


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Are you using the latest version???


Yes: 20050218, as currently on the SiliconDust website.

I see you are using an older version. I don't have that exact version, but I do have one from 20020728. I may as well give that a try.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Am I... So I am.. Hold on, maybe I have two version on. I will check again...


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

OK, I found a CD dated 20040620, but it had the same version of nic_config_tivo that you're using, so I used that.

Exactly the same result - I can get it working in "use network for everything" mode, but if I change the daily call setting, the next reboot results in a dead network.


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

OK, I've worked out what's going on at last. It was nothing to do with the network config of the tivo, but actually down to a router issue.

My router wasn't set up as I thought it was. When the tivo is in "all-network" mode, there is an extra line in rc.net, which enables it to find the router *despite* the setup problem.

When you configure tivo to use dialup calls, this extra line is removed from rc.net and it can't find the router anymore.

I'm quite embarrassed about this and rather cross with myself for wasting time on it. Thanks for your help 6022tivo. It did help me to eliminate certain possibilities and eventually track down the problem.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I wasn't any help really.. In fact you have helped me as my drivers are old... Maybe a reason for the performance of watching a recording from a different tivo I was having.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

This is a known problem with nic_config. When you select dialup for daily calls, it fails to set a default route in the network tables so tivo can only see the local network and is not able to access the big wide world. You have to manually set a default gateway. Checkout the archive post...

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2897965&&#post2897965


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Unfortunately that solution, although it fixed the gateway problem I had, I suspect caused another in that I need both a phone line and a network connection for a successful call. Two TiVos have been like that since I installed the fix which was about a year ago and I hadn't bothered looking for a solution until today.


----------

